# woooohooooo bear is ours !!!



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

well bear finally made it to our home 

despite the long day hes had hes surprisingly chilled


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

aww he is lovely, he looks like he is enjoying himself.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

He's very sweet. Did he have to travel far?


----------



## Crossbreedlover (Apr 12, 2009)

he is gorgeous!


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

aww what a cutie !!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Awww hes here!...hes KA-YOOT!... enjoy him..


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

Awww what a cutie


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Bear you are a very cute boy


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

aww very cute, nice to meet you Bear.


----------



## charmedlassie88 (Sep 21, 2009)

I think I just died...cuteness overload!


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

Awww he's gorjuss!!! Enjoy him!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I thought I posted on here yesterday but obviously not, so here goes- AWWWWWW!


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to the big wide world, Bear. He looks a smasher. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww he looks just like a pup we have in at work, I so want to take him home!

What is he?


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> aww he looks just like a pup we have in at work, I so want to take him home!
> 
> What is he?


lol hes rottie x lab


----------



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

Awww, he is so cute! Gimme gimme!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww Bear is gorgeous!xxx


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Awwww he is sooooo cute!


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

so cute! wish i had more photos of bramble!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Bear is a gorgeous pupster


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

he is a little cutie! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Awwww how cute is he!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

So sweeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

One cool dude..


----------

